# corn genetics



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

friends looking into breeding corns

possible breeding snakes
males: anery, amel, normal
females: amelx2, snow

what would be the best breeding combinations and the offspring from them? 
I've tried a calculator but am completely lost with the genetics.
Unsure of any hets or underlying genetics.

would be very interested to know all combinations possible for the current snakes. 
If there would be any morphs worth investing in for good morph offspring.

thanks


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

anery x amel = normals het amel and anery

amel x amel = amels

normal x amel = normals het amel

anery x snow = anerys het amel

amel x snow = amels het anery

normal x snow = normals het amel and anery

UNLESS (and to be fair it is quite likely) any of them have hets, in which case you could have amels, aneries and snows popping out of any of the above combinations, and possibly if you're lucky motleys as well.

As for morphs - breed what you like, not what you think will sell as very few corn morphs sell for huge bucks.

Try The Corn Calculator - Corn snake genetics prediction - there are handy bits of info and links on the site as well.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks alot, not really looking for money : victory: more for the experience!
but genetics are quite interesting, I've studied punnet squares(i think that's the name) etc but am still clueless :devil:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

punnett squares are the name! If you google there are the odd genetics websites that are quite good.

As for morphs - try Corn Snake Morphs and Reptile Forum - Ians Vivarium Cornsnakes for some ideas


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

vetdebbie said:


> punnett squares are the name! If you google there are the odd genetics websites that are quite good.
> 
> As for morphs - try Corn Snake Morphs and Reptile Forum - Ians Vivarium Cornsnakes for some ideas


will have a look, thanks very much :blush:


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

I just tried looking for the punnett squares on google as I found this thread rather interesting but can't find any pictures of any?
Is another name for it the tessera corn? Just that was all that came up in my search lol!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nicki_ said:


> I just tried looking for the punnett squares on google as I found this thread rather interesting but can't find any pictures of any?
> Is another name for it the tessera corn? Just that was all that came up in my search lol!


A "Punnett Square" is a way to show graphically how genes from two separate parents combine - it's not a morph 

How to Work With Punnett Squares - wikiHow


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Ssthisto said:


> A "Punnett Square" is a way to show graphically how genes from two separate parents combine - it's not a morph
> 
> How to Work With Punnett Squares - wikiHow


Oh goshh, hahaha! STUPID me!! :blush: :bash:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Tesseras are looking good.. I think in the next 2-3 years there will be some awesome tessera morphs, i'm personally going to wait to get one from a UK breeding and when the price is more sensible.


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

cornmorphs said:


> Tesseras are looking good.. I think in the next 2-3 years there will be some awesome tessera morphs, i'm personally going to wait to get one from a UK breeding and when the price is more sensible.


They have a garter snake look about them 

Still can't believe I thought a punnett square was a new morph?! It's like when I thought there was a calculator in the sink the other day but turned out to be a cheese grater...:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

they do, I wonder if the right colours will make them look a lot more like garters? lol..


----------

